# Magical World of Disney



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Stood for hours in the rain waiting on show with tons of people trying to step all over the tripod. Kept rain coat over camera from 8pm - 10pm until show. Prayed for rain to stop to keep drops off of lens and the rain quit at 9:58 with two minutes to spare. These came out pretty good for a first time try of doing fireworks. My wife had to guard my tripod legs from people bumping it and she did great with only a few close calls with dealing with a few folks. Enjoy, we sure did.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

oh heck yea those are super nice, what are you using and what settings?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really good shots you have there. I also would like to know what setting you used.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Canon 5d mkIII. Settings were ISO 100 and all were set at F11 with times of 5 second to 12 seconds exposure. I mixed up the timing on many depending on fireworks using tripod and remote shutter cable. Some were more and some less on times as I wanted a mix, since it was a one time oportunity to get some decent shots?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you all, and Rusty, I just hope to someday be even close to your league? Your Disney photos is what inspired me to try. Thanks!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

those are some AWESOME shots. can't wait to get back to disney world. Definitely want to try this!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

*Thumbs up, Slip Knot!*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW, Very nice. Ya did good with these.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What kind of shutter cable do you use slip? Nice pics by the way. We are headed out there in a couple of months and I would love to try to get at least one decent photo.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Thank you all, and Rusty, I just hope to someday be even close to your league? Your Disney photos is what inspired me to try. Thanks!


As I've said many times here before, I've taken more bad shots here than anyone. You really have to go through the experience of protecting your gear to understand what slip is talking about. I had a team of 5 last time and we still had some close calls.

My niece has asked for a 20x30" of the finale pic for her room at school. I worked up a nice mat and spend over an hour last night on post. When I went to save the image I had no RAM left and couldn't save it!!! I have 6GB of RAM so obviously I should have rebooted before I started. Lesson learned.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you use kit lens? It looks awesome.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I used the 24 - 105 kit lens, although, I already had the lens on my old camera and used the standard wired shutter hold down from Canon. Not expensive and a bunch of off brands to choose from also. And Rusty, your right, it was a chore guarding the camera and tripod fron the crowds that come up at last moment trying to fill every square inch of space and took a guard (wife) to help from people walking all over the tripod. Doesn't help much setting up 2 hours before show either standing in the rain. Rain poncho covered the camera while I got drenched. With prayer, the rain litterly stopped less than two minutes before the show started and rained ALL day prior to show time. I took tons of photos at various shutter times to insure some worked out. Got several that I really liked as it is difficult to get timing with fireworks and camera settings right also other than determination.......

Rusty, i ordered some metal prints of some wildlife tours with local elementary kids at my plants wetlands project and the metal prints were much better quality than ever expected. Going to order a few more with some fireworks here for the grand baby's. The metal prints really pop out at you, if you've never tried any. I had simular issue with photoshop CS6 and memory and now have 12gb of memory which fixed that problem. Man, productin of these large pics and CS6 are memory hogs!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic shots.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Last year I did a dragonfly close-up on metallic paper. For me its all about the lighting. The image really need to be well lit with track lighting or in a gallery to fully take advantage of it's benefits.

I just ordered my niece's 20x30" castle. Framed it was about $170 on mpix shipped to her door. Lost count of how many versions I did.

R


----------

